# Can I use a self-tanner on my face while using a Retinol product?



## valley (Apr 23, 2008)

I bought some Neutrogena Healthy Skin Visibly Even Night Concentrate yesterday. It says that it has Retinol &amp; essential soy to even skin tone and that it helps regenerate the skin while you sleep. There's also vitamin c in it. The instructions say that it might cause a bit of redness, tingling and flaking (which did not happen to me).

On the same shopping trip, I bought some Malibu Hemp self-tanner Golden Bronze with CoQ10 (the reviews for this are like a 4.3 out of 5 stars, by 37 people so far!)

My main worry is that I am going to use the tanner on my face during the day and then that night, as soon as I put the night cream on, its going to make the fake tan on my face all streaky. Or worse...the chemicals will react and burn.






So if anyone knows if these two can be used together, please let me know!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Apr 23, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't...retinol and other anti aging stuff are designed to exfoliate the skin and renew to reveal the skin underneath, so the results? Your sunless tan will fade faster this also goes for AHA's, BHA's and any acne products.


----------



## valley (Apr 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Personally, I wouldn't...retinol and other anti aging stuff are designed to exfoliate the skin and renew to reveal the skin underneath, so the results? Your sunless tan will fade faster this also goes for AHA's, BHA's and any acne products. thank you.



I was kinda assuming the same thing but thought i'd ask anyways. I wouldnt mind the tan color fading faster..I just dont want the chemicals reacting and causing streaking or burning. I guess I am better off to not take the chance!


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 26, 2008)

That was exactly what I was wondering!

I am using differin and want to use a selftanner.

I did use a tanner instead of the differin for a few night and didn't see any problems. But still I want to know more...


----------



## Andi (Apr 26, 2008)

I use Differin at night, and follow with self tanner afterwards (like 10min after the Differin), and I never had any problems with streaking or burning.

The only time my skin burns a bit is when I donÂ´t wait long enough after I did a glycolic acid peel (40%), but even that is bearable.

I think my tan fades faster, but I donÂ´t care


----------



## valley (Apr 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That was exactly what I was wondering!I am using differin and want to use a selftanner.

I did use a tanner instead of the differin for a few night and didn't see any problems. But still I want to know more...

I kept searching for answers after I posted this thread and I did come across one Q&amp;A section in the Washington Post found here: Skin Creams: What's Worth It? - washingtonpost.com
Here is what one reader asked, and the reply that she got:

Quote:
*Washington, D.C.:*I was wondering about those moisturizers that allow you to self tan. I use a Retin-A product and metrolotion on my face. Can I still use a self-tanner like these? Do they actually work?

*Rachel Herschenfeld:* Self tanners do work, and can be used along with the products you mention. Self tanners contain dihydroxyacetone, which binds to skin proteins to produce its color. This is really the only safe way to tan. Also, it provides a tiny bit of sun protection, but not enough to replace sunscreen.

But so far, this is the only place that I have seen that says its ok to use the 2 products together. I wish there was more information because i'd use a self-tanner on my face in a heartbeat. My freckles make my face so uneven. I even have them on my eyelids and over my upper lip. I want a darker skin tone to help them blend in better and I really want to go without a foundation. Its very hard to apply a second coat of sunscreen when you are outside when your face has foundation on it! I almost thought about stopping the Retinol and waiting until the fall to use it. 
I was kinda thinking this way.....if the Retinol does not cause an interaction with the self-tanner and only causes it to fade, then I can just reapply it (the self-tanner) as often as I want to keep my color. The Retinol should still be doing its job to stimulate skin cell turnover. All the self-tanner should do is just color those skin new cells evenly. Also, the reader asked about Retin-A, which is a lot stronger than Retinol..so if Retin-A can be used along with a self-tanner then Retinol should be even safer.

My only concern this entire time was that the chemicals might react and either cancel each other out or cause a reaction of some sort. But according to this beauty expert for the Washington Times....the products can be used together. so I think i'm going to take a leap of faith here and try the self-tanner today and see how it looks tomorrow after I have used my nighttime product with the Retinol in it.

Wish me luck! I'll let you know periodically if I have any problems. If you happen to try it to, let me know how it works for you. Maybe we can help some other woman put her mind to rest about it too.





Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Differin at night, and follow with self tanner afterwards (like 10min after the Differin), and I never had any problems with streaking or burning.The only time my skin burns a bit is when I donÂ´t wait long enough after I did a glycolic acid peel (40%), but even that is bearable.

I think my tan fades faster, but I donÂ´t care





Thanks for speaking up, Andi!



I almost missed your post! *looks around for the little blushing gif thingie*


----------



## magosienne (Apr 26, 2008)

good luck !


----------



## dkd45805 (Aug 6, 2008)

Valley...I am in search of the answer to this same question. Honestly...I am torn. If I use a retinoid...and sunscreen during the day...my skin will be so pale. People will think I am sick.

I have to use self-tanners....but I also have to do all I can to prevent aging.

Please let me know what your experience has been like using retinoids and self-tanners together!!! THANK YOU


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 6, 2008)

Use your retinol product at night.

In the morning, wash your face. The retinol could make your skin more sensitive to the sun. Apply self tanner that contains an spf.

When you want to apply the retinol product again, make sure you wash your face and wait about 20 minutes before applying.

If you have any products on your skin and you apply the retinol, they could interfere with the active ingredients in the retinol, rendering it useless.


----------



## dkd45805 (Aug 7, 2008)

Now this decision is getting tougher and tougher! During the day, I put Vitamin C serum on my face, followed by a moisturizer and 1/4 teaspoon sunscreen. Then I put powder on and makeup.

I don't think that a self tanner would work with the sunscreen and Vitamin C serum.

I have a question about this site. How do you watch a particular thread/message? I am new here...and I have to google this question in order to find the thread. Thanks!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 7, 2008)

Once I get onto the MUT forum, I scroll down to the particular sub forum I want - example skin, then click to get on. That's the most obvious.

You can also click on Search when you first get on the MUT forum. Type in the name of the thread you want and it should show it.

You can also go to the sub forum you want - skin as example - there is a button called search forum.

It works well for searching a variety of threads. Say you want all info on accutane, enter that and all the threads that have accutane info will be listed.

I hope that has helped. At the bottom of the MUT forum there is a place you can leave technical questions and one of the moderators will help you.

Welcome to MUT by the way.


----------



## RedMom (Apr 10, 2019)

Curious if anyone has used the EcoTan Face Water?  I like it. But I’ve started using Retin A and my color is blotchy. I know the Retin A is exfoliating, but how can I make them work together?  

Thanks!


----------



## gnc100 (May 7, 2019)

posted﻿ this thread and I did come across one Q&amp;A section in the Washington Post found here: Skin  HostGator DreamHost Bluehost


----------

